# Where are you?



## Giaguara (Oct 31, 2005)

So, where are the Macosx.com'ers from / now / going to be / located?    

http://www.frappr.com/macosx

Add location on the map, and why not on the thread too ..   

Don't forget iChat AV usernames thread in case looking for other people around you or on the other side of the planet ...


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 1, 2005)

Miami, FL.

Doing well a week and a half after Wilma.  Lost power until last Friday, but left for Orlando with the wife and kids.  Came back on Saturday.

My prayers to everyone that is still being affected from this hurricane and past hurricanes.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 17, 2005)

Sheffield, UK

Location added  "come up and see me some time!"


----------



## delsoljb32 (Nov 17, 2005)

Bayside, NY. Experiencing my first true winter in a long time after leaving the hurricane torn gulf coast! Shovel snow? No Problem! Rebuild my home and town after a hurricane? No Thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 17, 2005)

delsoljb32 said:
			
		

> Bayside, NY. Experiencing my first true winter in a long time after leaving the hurricane torn gulf coast! Shovel snow? No Problem! Rebuild my home and town after a hurricane? No Thanks!



Yes, I would take snow over hurricanes anyday.  I lived in NY all my life until 891 when I moved down here to Miami with my parents.  God willing I'll be moving north of Miami (the farthest south would probably be Orlando, but I'm hoping that my wife falls in love with NJ where my cousin lives now once we visit next eyar ).  I miss the snow.  The closest I've come to snow here in Miami is the sno-cones they sell on the streets here.


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 17, 2005)

oh come on... i know i am not the only one in california....


----------



## maz94protege (Nov 18, 2005)

Vabeach Va, and Annapolis MD

WOOT


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 18, 2005)

There's gotta be more Brits than just me!


----------



## ora (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, there are, but some us managed to escape


----------



## chevy (Dec 10, 2005)

Switzerland is quite well represented.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 10, 2005)

Braintree, Essex, England


----------



## Snaffle (Dec 20, 2005)

Ma, Usa


----------



## RosemaryKH (Dec 31, 2005)

I've added myself to Frappr; (can't seem to add to the Google maps of macosx) I live in sunny Western Australia (currently 23 degrees C) 

Happy New Year


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 1, 2006)

The Principality of Wales (next door to England). I'm on the map.


----------



## ecirtap (Jan 11, 2006)

Constantly moving between the Principality of Liechtenstein and Bangkok (Thailand). 

patrice
http://www.patriceschneider.com/apple-osx/blog/


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone from the two remaining principalities, Andorra and Monaco?


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 29, 2006)

Well that was a mistake mentioning principalities - killed the thread dead. Anyone with a defibrillator?


----------



## Esquilinho (Jan 30, 2006)

CLEAR! 

[EDIT: why isn't this taking my caps???]
[EDIT2: ah! now it is!!]


----------



## morning (Feb 8, 2006)

Canada represented now, I guess....

it sure is hidden well, this little cafe.


----------



## chels (Feb 9, 2006)

Canada here to, in the Toronto area


----------



## capra (Feb 13, 2006)

two more brits here, capra and masamune in Atherton, near Manchester, North West England, in a fog near a bog at the edge of the world......


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2006)

capra said:
			
		

> Atherton, near Manchester, North West England


North/South: *Good*
East/West: *Boo!*

Yorkshire 4ever!


----------



## bigmacfan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am based in Arizona with frequent trips of lengthy duration to Trondheim, Norway and Newcastle, NSW, Australia.


----------



## igirl (Feb 20, 2006)

When we aren't out in the warm sun we come inside and work, play and live Macs!


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 20, 2006)

MN, USA. No, we don't live in igloos. Thats Alaska.


----------



## hennessymac (Mar 2, 2006)

hell there is   malta and dublin  depends time of year  cap'n


----------



## PowerPC (Mar 3, 2006)

It's a sunny day in Bucharest, Romania, and the Macs are doing just fine!


----------



## datakid (Mar 7, 2006)

Hobart, Tasmania, Australia


----------



## datakid (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry, I should also mention that the link that pops up when you are a new user - something along th elines of, "you've never been here before, you should <html link starts>introduced yourself to us on this thread<html link ends>" - doesn't work - I think the thread it refers to doesn't exist anymore - maybe you should point people to here instead?


----------



## reed (Mar 8, 2006)

Ici Paris. Via New York City


----------



## jaekers (Mar 24, 2006)

Another weary soul from the hurricane region, South Florida--Ft. Lauderdale to be exact.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 24, 2006)

jaekers said:
			
		

> Another weary soul from the hurricane region, South Florida--Ft. Lauderdale to be exact.



I know the feeling...you're not that far from me since I'm in Miami. 

Definitely not looking forward to this hurricane season.


----------



## lurk (Mar 24, 2006)

They just had a thing on the radio here about how the glaciers in Greenland are accelerating their march to the sea.  The scary version of events has ocean levels rising on the order of 5m by the end of the century, is there any talk about that down in Florida where like half your area will be below sea level?


----------



## notoriousmac (Mar 25, 2006)

Hallo! from Vancouver, BC Kanada!


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm right here.


----------



## ksv (Mar 28, 2006)

bigmacfan said:
			
		

> I am based in Arizona with frequent trips of lengthy duration to Trondheim, Norway and Newcastle, NSW, Australia.



Trondheim? That's where I live  You're from Trondheim, or just happen to make frequent visits?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 29, 2006)

There seems to be a shortage of Swedes on this site&#8230;


----------



## easterhay (Apr 14, 2006)

Physically, I'm in Patagonia (dropped off the bottom of the user map). But my heart's in Norfolk, UK.
Note to mods: Is it possible to zoom the map's default opening settings further out? We far-flung members don't register unless you look for us.


----------



## kaehele (Apr 26, 2006)

North Carolina here and specifically in my office at MacTutor. Just discovered this site and am impressed. Good stuff being done here.


----------



## easterhay (May 6, 2006)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> Anyone from the two remaining principalities, Andorra and Monaco?



Well, I may not be from a principality, but there's a few of your kin a bit further south from me. Damn fine tea and cake to be found in the Welsh tea rooms of Patagonia....


----------



## hennessymac (May 15, 2006)

Relocated Dublin Ireland


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 4, 2006)

Moving from Ann Arbor, MI to Groton, CT on June 7, 2006.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2006)

Above your Head.  

Look Here at my profile.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 15, 2006)

Vienna, Austria

Coldest Place to stay, when Winter in Vienna!


----------



## speXedy (Jun 27, 2006)

At the moment, I live in Rochester, NY but someday I want to move to the big apple (New York City)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm still here.


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 28, 2006)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> I'm still here.



Well, I'm still here!!


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 28, 2006)

Esquilinho said:
			
		

> Well, I'm still here!!


I like it. What a hoot!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 28, 2006)

I grew up here, which then turned into this wonderful paradise!


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 28, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> I grew up here, which then turned into this wonderful paradise!




Is it just me or the "Rhodesian national servicewoman" looks a lot like Gloria Estefan?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 28, 2006)

Esquilinho said:
			
		

> Is it just me or the "Rhodesian national servicewoman" looks a lot like Gloria Estefan?


It's just you


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2006)

Esquilinho said:
			
		

> Is it just me or the "Rhodesian national servicewoman" looks a lot like Gloria Estefan?


Come to think of it, where is Gloria these days?


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm glad I am not here ......







It is so easy to take for granted political stability.


----------



## reed (Jul 15, 2006)

There goes my vacation. Damn! Greenland is becoming more and more attractive if this sort of stupidity goes on. That is, if it doesn't melt.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey, guess what .....


----------



## reed (Jul 17, 2006)

Holy smoke rhisiart, your chart IS very depressing. It is not going to get any be...is it? Sounds like a future thread.....global warming.SIGH.


----------



## oceanicitl (Sep 7, 2006)

London UK here


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Long Beach, California...gotta be a SoCa Boy.


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 7, 2006)

Vienna, Austria


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 13, 2006)

Stuttgart (tomorrow)


----------



## reed (Sep 22, 2006)

Still in Paris. 
  I just nailed the owner of a dog (caught her this time!!) that always lets her Labrador poop in front of my building (same tree). Never on a leash "rover" and madam always looking away. Classic. She's marked now. YYYes!! 
 Bogart in "Casablanca" said...." but there will always be Paris."


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 22, 2006)

HA! There was a TV series here in the UK recently profiling the major cities of Europe. When asked to sum up their city in just a few choice words, the Parisiens all said "Dog shit!"


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 22, 2006)

monkies love bananas!!!


----------



## reed (Oct 4, 2006)

Reminds me of a George Carlin sketch.
  In America we say for somebody going crazy- "He went apesh*t"  or "He went bananas" Well, bananas IS apesh*t


----------



## middigit (Oct 20, 2006)

Sunderland, UK


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

As always, Vienna Austria


----------



## MrPrez (Nov 5, 2006)

Zion, IL, USA. A little hole in the wall 50 miles north of Chicago, 3 miles from Wisconsin. No one knows where Zion is unless they're from Lake County, so I'm from Chicago =)

MrPrez


----------



## reed (Nov 6, 2006)

MrPrez,
  My aunt lived in Wilmette (outside of Chicago). Is that near you? 
  Zion sounds like a riot by the way. Cheers.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm as usual in Aspern which is in Vienna - but over Christmas I'm in Obertauern skiing down the mountains! (cant wait)


----------



## Anu-set (Dec 2, 2006)

Northwest Indiana, USA.


----------



## macbri (Dec 2, 2006)

San Diego CA.  Not a bad spot...


----------



## reed (Dec 3, 2006)

macbri
   In the 70's, my brother lived in San Diego for four years and liked it very much....but after awhile he couldn't handle it... " what? another nice day?!" He ended up saying to himself. So he moved back to smelly, dirty New York where there are different seasons of a kind. He hasn't left since. Have a nice day.


----------



## macbri (Dec 4, 2006)

I grew up in Ireland, and after 16 years here in SoCal I'm not against the idea of "seasons" again....  Let's see what the coming new year brings...


----------



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 4, 2006)

yer me! I'm from London, UK


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 4, 2006)

I know I've mentioned it before, but I'll mention it again: Miami, FL.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 4, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> I know I've mentioned it before, but I'll mention it again: Miami, FL.



*Let's all repeat ourselves!  I'm in Sheffield, UK*


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm from Miami, FL.



(It's the only way to keep the thread competitive with the word association thread!!! )


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 4, 2006)

(see above) 


(OK, I'm done)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 4, 2006)

Well first I was in *Leeds*, then I was in *Bingley* and *Wilsden*. Then we left the UK and I was in *Al Khobr* in Saudi Arabia, then I was in *Wilsden* again. Then I was in *Kitwe* in Zambia, then I was in *Kabwe* in Zambia. Then we went back to the UK and I was in *Nunthorpe* in Cleveland. Then I was in *Bulawayo* in Rhodesia, then I was in *Salisbury*. Then I was in *Marbella* in Spain. Then I was in *Harare* in Zimbabwe (that used to be called Salisbury Rhodesia until Mugabe came along). Then I was in *Göteborg* in Sweden, then I was in *Stockholm*, but still lived in Göteborg. Then I was in *Sheffield*.

I am still in *Sheffield*. 

Problem is, my feet are getting itchy again!


----------



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 4, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:


> Well first I was in *Leeds*, then I was in *Bingley* and *Wilsden*. Then we left the UK and I was in *Al Khobr* in Saudi Arabia, then I was in *Wilsden* again. Then I was in *Kitwe* in Zambia, then I was in *Kabwe* in Zambia. Then we went back to the UK and I was in *Nunthorpe* in Cleveland. Then I was in *Bulawayo* in Rhodesia, then I was in *Salisbury*. Then I was in *Marbella* in Spain. Then I was in *Harare* in Zimbabwe (that used to be called Salisbury Rhodesia until Mugabe came along). Then I was in *Göteborg* in Sweden, then I was in *Stockholm*, but still lived in Göteborg. Then I was in *Sheffield*.
> 
> I am still in *Sheffield*.
> 
> Problem is, my feet are getting itchy again!



Is that Wilsden in London?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 4, 2006)

Nope. Wilsden nr Bradford, West Yorkshire.

Isn't the place in London called Willesden?


----------



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 5, 2006)

oh yer sorry my mistake, similair spelling.


----------



## reed (Dec 17, 2006)

Now that we know where everybody is (more or less)....I'm gone. Rangoon, out.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 17, 2006)

reed said:


> Reminds me of a George Carlin sketch.
> In America we say for somebody going crazy- "He went apesh*t"  or "He went bananas" Well, bananas IS apesh*t



No, no, this is not quite right... but more appropriately, a non sequitur.  Apesh*t is *simian (biologically) processed* bananas.  ;-)

Take a look here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simian


----------



## reed (Dec 20, 2006)

I've taken note. But one can always go bananas from time to time. No? 
   Many thanks chemistry_geek for the scientific angle.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nova Scotia, Canada

firegrrl4christ on iChat


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 20, 2007)

Nova Scotia? Does that mean "New Scotland"?


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> Nova Scotia? Does that mean "New Scotland"?



Yes.


----------



## reed (Feb 16, 2007)

a bit like Newfoundland....New found Land. "Uuuppie! We made it!"


----------



## jdday (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, everyone ... I am James Day and am located in northeast Louisiana .. a town called Bastrop.  (Try typing that and check it will SpellCheck!!)

Also, since I found no other place to do so, I would like to say hi to everyone.  I just joined a few minutes ago.

My daughter was required to have a Mac to start college and I am completely Mac ignorant.  After getting over the sticker shock of the laptop, I have many, many questions.  She asks me for help, but without researching it first, I am unable to answer.  I don't like feeling useless!!

I am searching the forums now for answers to some before I post and have found some replies to a question about .dmg files.  (my god, even the answers confuse me!!!  lol)

Take care all,
James


----------



## bbloke (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, jdday.  

Feel free to ask away, using the relevant forums, and you'll find people are happy to help.

Don't worry, it will be a bit of a culture shock adjusting to the Mac if you have no previous experience, but you'll soon find yourself picking things up as you go along!


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 27, 2007)

jdday said:


> Hey, everyone ... I am James Day and am located in northeast Louisiana .. a town called Bastrop.  (Try typing that and check it will SpellCheck!!)
> 
> Also, since I found no other place to do so, I would like to say hi to everyone.  I just joined a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...



A great, easy to read and informative book by the New York Times reporter David Pogue called Switching to the Mac: The Missing Manual, Tiger Edition. You can pick it up at most any big book box store (if it has a computer section).


----------



## jdday (Feb 28, 2007)

bbloke said:


> Welcome to the forums, jdday.
> 
> Feel free to ask away, using the relevant forums, and you'll find people are happy to help.
> 
> Don't worry, it will be a bit of a culture shock adjusting to the Mac if you have no previous experience, but you'll soon find yourself picking things up as you go along!




bbloke,

Thanks for the welcome.  I have noticed there is no lack of other users willing to answer any (reasonable) question that has been asked.  In fact, one even helped another newbie with the spelling of newbie!!  lol - pointed out it is not newby.

Take care


----------



## jdday (Feb 28, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> A great, easy to read and informative book by the New York Times reporter David Pogue called Switching to the Mac: The Missing Manual, Tiger Edition. You can pick it up at most any big book box store (if it has a computer section).



Satcomer,

Thanks for posting that for my benefit.  I had seen it posted in one of the forums while browsing and it does seem it would be a handy reference manual.  I am taking my daughter to the mall tonight and I plan to look for it.  If I can't find it, I feel pretty sure I can find it online.

Take care
James


----------



## reed (Mar 4, 2007)

jdday. Good eggs here. Welcome.


----------



## dawallz (Apr 20, 2007)

california, USA


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 21, 2007)

USA,Florida,Broward,Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## loyaltubist (May 3, 2007)

Native Californian (don't call it Cali to me) living and working in Ho Chi Minh City (Saigon), Vietnam.

Born in Riverside, California, grew up in nearby Colton. Diehard Mac user since 1987.


----------



## Ryozo (May 23, 2007)

Originally from Fort Wayne, Indiana, USA

Currently residing in Fort Wayne, Indiana, USA

Currently desiring to live anywhere but Fort Wayne, Indiana, USA (or strangely cultrued 3rd world countries)

*cries*


----------



## Giaguara (May 24, 2007)

Hi Ryozo,

Where would you like to live then more precisely? The world is big ....


----------



## Ryozo (May 24, 2007)

I'd love to live in the western lake country in Canada, with the canadian rockies visible on the horizon.  I guess I'd live somewhere around there, not sure where exactly, though.


----------



## user.ie (May 29, 2007)

Dublin, Ireland.

Greetings from mac.user.ie


----------



## macbri (May 29, 2007)

*Was:* California, USA
*Now:* Cork, Ireland


----------



## user.ie (May 30, 2007)

macbri said:


> *Now:* Cork, Ireland



Welcome! 

Why did you move? Job?


----------



## macbri (May 30, 2007)

user.ie said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Why did you move? Job?



Yup, grew up in Cork. Got offered the chance to come back and here I am!


----------



## aarathi (Mar 10, 2008)

I am from India. India is in Asia continent. India is very beautiful country. Taj Mahal, one of the seven wonders of the world is situated in this country. I like my country very much.


----------



## Hughvane (Apr 19, 2008)

Where my profile summary says I am, but a little extra info. The province of Canterbury, in the South Island of New Zealand. A stone's throw from the sea, largely surrounded by farmland, clean fresh air much of the time, the loudest daily noise is the cacophony of bird song in the mornings and evenings.

I meet travellers from all over the world when they stop by my place. Some comment on the Mac logos I have on my vehicle - Mac is international for sure!


----------

